# Arrow in the stump



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

So did I and the Cajuns... mine's an ACC w/ hot pink vanes...


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

nanayak said:


> So did I and the Cajuns... mine's an ACC w/ hot pink vanes...




```

```

what.. no pics..?? ....:tongue:


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

south-paaw said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> 
> what.. no pics..?? ....:tongue:



Sweets, considering the number of arrows already there, ya wouldn't be be able to see it.... But I'll check.. I know I took a pict, but don't know how it came out... haven't looked


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

ahhh- haaaa.. so it's the iconic stump( ? ) ... cool... haven't heard of it...
post it up ! 

:shade:


----------



## barebowstixx (Feb 8, 2008)

nanayak said:


> Sweets, considering the number of arrows already there, ya wouldn't be be able to see it.... But I'll check.. I know I took a pict, but don't know how it came out... haven't looked


A picture would be great as I forgot my camera on sunday....

I'll have 2 glazed please.....


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

I missed it.. what stump? :frusty: :lol:


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

IGluIt4U said:


> I missed it.. what stump? :frusty: :lol:


I think it was dragged out while we were shooting sunday... I didn't see it Sunday am... :noidea: 

From what I've been told, it's a tradition that the NFAA has.... they put out a tree stump.... draw a center circle & archers get to shoot an arrow into it.... signed mine too... 

I believe the logo for the NFAA is an arrow in a stump..... :noidea:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

nanayak said:


> I think it was dragged out while we were shooting sunday... I didn't see it Sunday am... :noidea:
> 
> From what I've been told, it's a tradition that the NFAA has.... they put out a tree stump.... draw a center circle & archers get to shoot an arrow into it.... signed mine too...
> 
> I believe the logo for the NFAA is an arrow in a stump..... :noidea:


Makes perfect sense.. and yes.. stump shooting is a very old tradition.. :thumb:

Guess that's why I didn't see it.. :chortle: :doh:


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

IGluIt4U said:


> Makes perfect sense.. and yes.. stump shooting is a very old tradition.. :thumb:
> 
> Guess that's why I didn't see it.. :chortle: :doh:



That or yer sunglasses...


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I didn't see the stump....

But at $27 a pop....I wouldn't have left a Nano in a stump anyway :wink:

But I did leave one in a squirrel :doh:


----------



## barebowstixx (Feb 8, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> I didn't see the stump....
> 
> But at $27 a pop....I wouldn't have left a Nano in a stump anyway :wink:
> 
> But I did leave one in a squirrel :doh:


$27 a pop....you got it....Hey 27,000 posts...I'm impressed:mg: Me I have very few posts,But I don't have the time,mow lawn,gabage..etc...


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

Brown Hornet said:


> I didn't see the stump....
> 
> But at $27 a pop....I wouldn't have left a Nano in a stump anyway :wink:
> 
> But I did leave one in a squirrel :doh:


Prolly not, but for me it's more of a way of remembering and leaving a mark somewhere... a start of something new(for me.... an infant in this confusing world of archery) :shade: I started the week in the company of friends, and one of our last acts at Nats was to all shoot the stump....Kinda like the Signed Shirt... a special momento... :becky: 

And for those who understand... I shot an arrow with the vanes falling off... :wink: 

They ain't falling off anymore.... :cheers: Thanks for your help Sticky... :hug:


----------



## tmac (Jun 20, 2003)

picture of the stump it was on the practice range by the peep butt


----------

